# Verzweifelt nach Lösung /Hilfe gesucht....



## InstantBurn (13. Januar 2019)

*Verzweifelt nach Lösung /Hilfe gesucht....*

Gesundes neues wünsche ich 

Ohne große rede zum Problem. Mein neuer PC ist langsam/hängt und bei games (auch bei low grafik) kommt es zu massiven FPS drops. 
Besonders bei PUBG (Player Unknowns Battle Grounds) habe ich diese FPS spikes und ich rede nicht von lächerlichen 2-20 sondern von im schnitt von 120-180 auf 50-70.
Erst recht wenn ich z.B. streamen möchte.... habe PUBG gestartet bin ingame (180-120FPS) ich starte NUR die streaming software und direkt 100 FPS verlust. Dabei ist der stream nicht mal auf live. PUBG Grafik alles auf low... auch bei anderen Spielen ist das der Fall.
Habe geguckt ob alle Treiber aktuell sind von hardware und Software, Windows10 neu aufgesetzt, CCLeaner drüber rennnen lasse, Antivir rödeln lassen,.... ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein.




Specs:
Asus PRIME Z370-P Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz So.1151 WOF
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Windforce OC 8
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
 Thermaltake SPS-730MPCBEU Smart SE PC-Netzteil (730 Watt, ATX 2.3) 
be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/orange
Acer  XF270HUA 69 cm (27 Zoll) Gaming Monitor (DVI, HDMI 2.0, USB 3.0 Hub,  Displayport, 4ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz, WQHD (2560x1440)) schwarz


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht liegt es an der Streaming Software? Welche benutzt du? Ich nehme OBS und kann das Problem so leider nicht nachvollziehen, mit recht ähnlicher Hardware. In der Regel ist es wichtig, dass du, wenn du Streams speicherst das auf einer anderen Festplatte machst als die, wo das Spiel installiert ist, weil sonst der Speicher-Bus überlastet werden kann.


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Januar 2019)

Was ist mit der Festplatte? Es gibt ja Streaminglösungen die einen Zwischenspeicher verwenden. Laufen diese Daten evtl. auf eine HDD die recht defragmentiert ist, die gleiche Festplatte wie die der Installation des Spiels oder eine SSD die schon recht voll ist?

Siehst du was interessantes wenn du mal den Ressourcenmonitor von Windows mitlaufen lässt? Da finden sich Festplattenlast, Arbeitsspeicher und CPU und übersichtlichen Graphen.


----------



## InstantBurn (13. Januar 2019)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ! 
Also ich habe verschiedene streamingsoftware (OBS, OBS Studio, StreamElements, Streamlabs OBS ) getestet überall das selbe problem. Die Übertragung speichere ich nicht. 
Dadurch das ich gestern meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich grade nur die Spiele an sich auf der SSD. Win10 läuft auf ner (ich weiß nicht ob das ne große rolle spielt " alten") HDD, und trotz neuem Win10 die FPS drops ohne iwelche streamingsoftware.
Habe grade Path of Exile offen mit folgenden einstellungen:  (siehe SS)
Der Ressourcenmonitor sagt :
CPU = 50-68%
RAM = 48%  (8000MB verwendet / ~ 8200 verfügbar)

Task-Manager GPU = ~ 48%-67% spitze

Dabei bedenke man, dass ich nur rum stehe und keine Aktionen mache (ingame)
FPS sind grade bei ca 70


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2019)

Hmm, da hängt wohl irgendwas, mal alle Treiber überprüft? Mainboard, Chipsatz, Sound, Grafik? Bis auf Grafik ist es normalerweise sinnvoll einfach die Win 10 Treiber zu belassen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

Mal ne ganz "blöde" Idee: kann es sein, dass die FPS vielleicht sich an den Stream "anpassen" ? 200 FPS sind ja für einen Stream völliger Quatsch, vlt. werden die FPS daher zumindest teilweise gesenkt, damit es am Ende zu den "FPS" passt, die der Stream hat? So ähnlich wie bei VSync. zB "FPS" des Streams sind 60, du hast 150 FPS, es wird auf 120 gesenkt, weil 2x60 = 120 sind und es dann synchron zu den Stream FPS ist. 

Wegen der Auslastung: es ist NICHT so, dass ein Spiel immer versucht, CPU oder Grafikkarte auf 100% zu bringen. Hinzu kommt, dass es gut sein kann, dass ein Bereich der CPU / Grafikkarte bei 100% ist, aber der Rest nicht- D.h. vielleicht ist DIE Funktion, die für den Stream bei der CPU wichtig ist, bei 100%, einige andere Dinge der CPU aber nicht, so dass du laut Überwachungstool eben nur eine Last von 60% siehst? Hast du zB auch mal geschaut, wie die Last pro einzelnem Kern ist? Denn auch das kann sein: 2 Kerne sind bei 100%, 4 bei 50%, im Schnitt 60-65%, aber eben trotzdem Überlastung.


Ebenso mal prüfen, welche Tools nebenbei laufen. zB so was wie CCleaer (von dem ich eh nix halte) auf keinen Fall auch noch nebenbei "an haben", auch den Virenscanner mal abschalten, Kommunikationstools usw. - viele aktive Tools, von denen du vlt gar nicht weißt, dass sie aktiv sind, findest du rechts unten bei Windows bei dem kleinen Dach-Symbol verzeichnet


----------



## InstantBurn (13. Januar 2019)

@ Herbboy
Also mein letzter Post mit den SS war ohne Streaming-software und selbst da hab ich die FPS-Spikes/Einbrüche darum kann das erstmal gar nichts mit der Streaming-software zutun haben. 

Die Software reguliert nur die von dem PC eingehenden Signale für die Plattform runter. Sprich ich habe bspw. 160FPS im spiel aber die Übertragung auf der Plattform hat nur 60 FPS. 
Wäre ja auch blöd wenn man ein Spiel oder ähnliches nur mit 60 FPS Spielen könnte wegen der Plattform.

Wie/wo kann ich denn sehen wieviele Kerne welche Auslastung haben ?
Eigentlich läuft nichts unnötiges im Hintergrund da ich den Rechner gestern ja platt gemacht habe.


@ Spiritogre also manuell nicht. 
Habe über den Gerätemanager geguckt ob Aktualisierungen für die Hardware aktuell sind. Glaube aber auch, dass der nicht wirklich korrekt sagen kann ob der Treiber nun aktuell ist oder nicht. 
Werde mich mal hinsetzen und alles manuell googeln.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

InstantBurn schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> Also mein letzter Post mit den SS war ohne Streaming-software und selbst da hab ich die FPS-Spikes/Einbrüche darum kann das erstmal gar nichts mit der Streaming-software zutun haben.
> 
> Die Software reguliert nur die von dem PC eingehenden Signale für die Plattform runter. Sprich ich habe bspw. 160FPS im spiel aber die Übertragung auf der Plattform hat nur 60 FPS.
> Wäre ja auch blöd wenn man ein Spiel oder ähnliches nur mit 60 FPS Spielen könnte wegen der Plattform. .


 es ging ja auch nicht darum, dass es auf nur 60 runtergeht, sondern dass es runtergeht auf einen FPS-Wert, der zu den FPS der Übertragung passt. Wenn du 60FPS Übertragung hast, passen 60, 120, 180, 240 usw. FPS im Spiel, immer 60 oder ein vielfaches davon. Und weil zB 170 FPS nicht passen, geht es dann auf 120 runter - FALLS es denn so ist. Das ist ja nur eine Vermutung von mir  



> Wie/wo kann ich denn sehen wieviele Kerne welche Auslastung haben ?
> Eigentlich läuft nichts unnötiges im Hintergrund da ich den Rechner gestern ja platt gemacht habe.


 zB mit dem MSI Afterburner kannst du auch Kurven für die einzelnen Kerne beobachten. Dazu musst du das Fenster mit den Kurven über den Button "Detach" (der ist je nach Version schwer zu sehen) abkoppeln, dann kannst du das Fenster breiter machen und per Rechtsklick bei den Optionen des Fensters auch ein Menü öffnen, wo du ankreuzen kannst, von welchen Dingen du die Werte sehen willst. Du spielst dann und schaust danach in Ruhe die Kurven man an.


----------



## InstantBurn (13. Januar 2019)

Okay dann lad ich mir das mal runter und schaue  

Nene das mit dem vielfachen ect hat damit nichts zutun. Davon mal abgesehen kann man bei PUBG nicht genau einstellen wieviel FPS man haben möchte sonst hätte ich das auch schon mal getestet.


----------



## InstantBurn (13. Januar 2019)

Mir ist grade eingefallen, was wenn gar nicht alle Kerne benutzt werden ? Kann das deswegen zu den Drops führen ?


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Januar 2019)

InstantBurn schrieb:


> Mir ist grade eingefallen, was wenn gar nicht alle Kerne benutzt werden ? Kann das deswegen zu den Drops führen ?


Nope, die Nutzung der Kerne ist Software/Game-abhängig


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Nope, die Nutzung der Kerne ist Software/Game-abhängig


 Wieso "nope" ? ^^  Gerade WEIL es ja von der Software abhängig ist, kann es ja eben durchaus passieren. Da sind dann 1-2 Kerne überlastet, obwohl der Rest noch Luft hat, aber man kann eben nichts dran ändern, das müsste die Software selbst machen und entsprechend programmiert sein.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso "nope" ? ^^  Gerade WEIL es ja von der Software abhängig ist, kann es ja eben durchaus passieren. Da sind dann 1-2 Kerne überlastet, obwohl der Rest noch Luft hat, aber man kann eben nichts dran ändern, das müsste die Software selbst machen und entsprechend programmiert sein.


Stimmt nicht ganz.
Du kannst der (jener)Software die Kerne zuweisen. Das Problem, das musst du jedesmal neu machen. Also eine Dauerlösung ist das dann auch nicht.

Ansonsten, kannst du das mal Live bringen, am besten mit MSI Afterburner geschaltet damit man das auch mal sehen kann. Ich kann mir nämlich schlecht vorstellen das wenn du nur die Software startest bei deiner Hardware du einen Verlust von 50% hast. Und du gibst das ja noch nicht mal Live, also Internet ist da noch außen vor. Ist in allem für mich schwer vorstellbar.

Eine andere Sache, deine Links funktionieren nicht, man kommt immer auf die Amazone Startseite, hat das einen Grund?


----------



## Loosa (14. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht bringt es was, den Encoder umzustellen.

Bei OBS Studio kann man in den Einstellungen -> Output den Encoder auswählen. Entweder "Software (x264)" oder "Hardware (NVENC)." Ersteres müsste CPU-lastiger sein, zweiteres läuft über die Grafikkarte (Nvidia Encoder). Mag sogar sein, dass NVENC ein separater Bereich auf der Graka ist, der mit Leistung für's Spielen nichts zu tun hat, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Soweit ich weiß nutzt h.264 nur einen Kern der CPU. Aber je nachdem, wo der Flaschenhals ist, könntest du mit der Einstellung die Stream-Erzeugung gezielt auf CPU oder Graka lenken.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2019)

... sehr guter Hinweis, in der vorletzten c't war ein Bericht über Spielecomputer in der Cloud und hier wurde genau darauf eingegangen, das die nVidia-GPUs die Datenströme fast ohne Beeinträchtigung berechnen können, sogar mehrere gleichzeitzig, ohne das die Spieleleistung nennenswert beeinträchtigt wird. 

Falls jemand DVDFab nutzt, sehr aktuelle Software - sollte man wegen dem DVD nicht vermuten, hier gibt es auch Hardware-Encoding sogar bis h265 HDR10 und 4K, das rennt dann mit knapp 100-120fps auf meiner GTX1080 & als Ursprungsmaterial dient eine UHD-Disc. 

Man mag ja von nVidia halten was man will, aber das haben die Jungs echt gut gelöst mit ihrer Hardware!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz.
> Du kannst der (jener)Software die Kerne zuweisen. Das Problem, das musst du jedesmal neu machen. Also eine Dauerlösung ist das dann auch nicht.


 ja, was ich meinte war, dass man 1) selber einer Software sagen kann, dass sie ihre Arbeit auf zB 4 Kerne verteilen soll und 2) einfach EIN mal was am umstellt und es dann geht wie gewünscht - DAS klappt halt nicht. Jedesmal manuell ginge es, zumindest was das zuteilen von einer Software zu einem bestimmen Kern angeht. Aber auch das bringt nur was, FALLS es denn überhaupt damit zu tun hat, dass ein Kern überlastet ist, WEIL mehr als eine Software ihn nutzt.  



> Eine andere Sache, deine Links funktionieren nicht, man kommt immer auf die Amazone Startseite, hat das einen Grund?


 das muss an Dir bzw. dem Browser oder bestimmten Einstellungen (Blocker? ) liegen, bei mir gehen die Links aus dem Startposting.


@Rab: ein fertiges Filmsignal, das ja auch schon komprimiert ist, umzuwandeln ist aber schon was völlig anderes als beim Gamen, wo zunächst erst Pixel für Pixel berechnet wird, zusätzlich noch zu encodieren. Trotzdem kann es freilich sein, dass die Grafikarte mithelfen kann, wenn man es korrekt konfiguriert bzw. die passenden Tools verwendet.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das muss an Dir bzw. dem Browser oder bestimmten Einstellungen (Blocker? ) liegen, bei mir gehen die Links aus dem Startposting.
> 
> .


Stimmt.
Komische Sache, in MS Edge geht es, G Chrome bekomme ich nur die Amazone Startseite präsentiert. Komisch.
Na das muss ich mal checken, das darf ja gar nicht sein und hat nichts bei mir mit Blocker zu tun, denn den habe ich aus.


----------



## Loosa (14. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Falls jemand DVDFab nutzt, sehr aktuelle Software - sollte man wegen dem DVD nicht vermuten, hier gibt es auch Hardware-Encoding sogar bis h265 HDR10 und 4K, das rennt dann mit knapp 100-120fps auf meiner GTX1080 & als Ursprungsmaterial dient eine UHD-Disc.



Diese Tools kannte ich gar nicht. 
Das muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Ich suche eh nach einer Möglichkeit um Filme auf mein NAS zu verfrachten. Bisher hatte ich es nur mal mit den kostenlosen MakeMKV und Handbrake getestet, aber an meinem alten Mac war das sehr langsam.

Interessant klingt es, aber teuer ist es leider auch. 

Allerdings finde ich solche riesigen Preisnachlässe einfach nur unseriös. _Eigentlich_ koste ich ja $1769, aber, nur für dich, gibt es das 20-in-1 Tool für $258. Plus Amazon-Gutschein, plus Mehrfachlizenz... plus Abends in's Bett bringen, Märchenerzählen und Gute-Nacht-Kuss? 



Herbboy schrieb:


> ein fertiges Filmsignal, das ja auch schon komprimiert ist, umzuwandeln ist aber schon was völlig anderes als beim Gamen, wo zunächst erst Pixel für Pixel berechnet wird, zusätzlich noch zu encodieren.



Stimmt. Beim Umwandeln muss der Rechner ja noch einen Schritt _mehr_ machen, als nur die berechneten Spielepixel zu encoden. Das Filmsignal muss erst dekodiert werden, bevor es dann neu kodiert werden kann. 

Anscheinend ist NVENC aber tatsächlich ein dedizierter Bereich auf der Grafikkarte. Das sollte auf die Leistung der Spielegrafik also überhaupt keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

> Allerdings finde ich solche riesigen Preisnachlässe einfach nur unseriös.


Und das ist noch sehr schmeichelhaft umschrieben. Solche Praktiken mag ich gar nicht.
Da muss man sich auch nicht Wundern das solche Software gerne mal nicht ganz Legal gezogen wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

DVDFab ist meiner Erfahrung nach so ziemlich die beste Software. Alleine der DVDFab Player ist fantastisch, alleine was man da für Möglichkeiten für die Soundausgabe hat. Als ich vor zehn Jahren oder so noch DVDs gelegentlich gerippt habe war DVDFab auch schon erste Wahl. Ist eben eine chinesische Firma, die sich da nicht so um den Urheberrechtsschutz kümmern muss und deswegen viele Limitierungen anderer Software nicht hat.

PS: Generell "besorge" ich mir gerne solche Software über GiveawayoftheDay oder Sharewareonsale. Letztere bieten nicht nur kostenlose Aktionen aber die kostenpflichtigen Aktionen kann man ja ignorieren. Ist halt immer Zufall, was gerade im Angebot ist, wenn man solche Seiten aber über Jahre regelmäßig besucht hat man irgendwann fast alles an kommerzieller Software zusammen, was man so braucht.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist eben eine chinesische Firma, die sich da nicht so um den Urheberrechtsschutz kümmern muss und deswegen viele Limitierungen anderer Software nicht hat.


Also so wie ich das lese, interpretiere, eine Firma die selbst illegal sich um Lizenzen um einen Sch**ß kümmert und Horrend Preise nimmt. Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das lese, interpretiere, eine Firma die selbst illegal sich um Lizenzen um einen Sch**ß kümmert und Horrend Preise nimmt. Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?



Ich nehme an, so sind sie früher gestartet, haben keine Lizenzen gezahlt konnten aber trotzdem DVD und BR spielen und rippen. Inzwischen verkaufen sie ja auch komplett offen international und die Seite ist sogar auf vernünftigem Deutsch, nehme also an, die sind etwas professioneller und legaler geworden. 

Solche Ripper Software ist in Deutschland ja eh illegal, dafür hat die Industrie ja damals gesorgt. 

Was die Preise angeht, das ist bei kleinen Softwareschmieden oder Firmen völlig normal. Relativ hohe Standardpreise in den Shops (die hoffentlich niemand mit Verstand bezahlt) aber ständig Aktionen, wo man nur einen Bruchteil bezahlt oder sie sogar kostenlos bekommt. Ashampoo oder selbst Magix machen das nicht viel anders.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, so sind sie früher gestartet, haben keine Lizenzen gezahlt konnten aber trotzdem DVD und BR spielen und rippen. Inzwischen verkaufen sie ja auch komplett offen international und die Seite ist sogar auf vernünftigem Deutsch, nehme also an, die sind etwas professioneller und legaler geworden.
> 
> Solche Ripper Software ist in Deutschland ja eh illegal, dafür hat die Industrie ja damals gesorgt.
> 
> Was die Preise angeht, das ist bei kleinen Softwareschmieden oder Firmen völlig normal. Relativ hohe Standardpreise in den Shops (die hoffentlich niemand mit Verstand bezahlt) aber ständig Aktionen, wo man nur einen Bruchteil bezahlt oder sie sogar kostenlos bekommt. Ashampoo oder selbst Magix machen das nicht viel anders.



Da verstehe ich dich, aber für so eine Nebensoftware würde ich nie solche Preise bezahlen. Totaler Humbug, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das @Rabowke für so etwas, was Privat und nebenbei ist locker mal um die 1000€ bezahlt hat. 
Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wenn doch, sorry, dann habe ich @Rabowke sehr falsch eingeschätzt.
Für gute Software bezahlen ist eine Sache, aber sich für Dumm verkaufen zu lassen? Ne das glaube ich bei ihm weniger.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich dich, aber für so eine Nebensoftware würde ich nie solche Preise bezahlen. Totaler Humbug, und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das @Rabowke für so etwas, was Privat und nebenbei ist locker mal um die 1000€ bezahlt hat.
> Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wenn doch, sorry, dann habe ich @Rabowke sehr falsch eingeschätzt.
> Für gute Software bezahlen ist eine Sache, aber sich für Dumm verkaufen zu lassen? Ne das glaube ich bei ihm weniger.



Wieso 1000 Euro? Der DVDFab BR Ripper kostet "Normalpreis" 65 Euro. Und ist, wie gesagt, oft in Aktionen erheblich günstiger zu kriegen. 

1770 Dollar ist doch denke ich das Komplettprogramm der Firma mit wohl aller Software die sie haben + Lifetime Updates zum Normalpreis. Das prangert Loosa ja an, da das Paket 260 Dollar kostet und er diese Art der Preisgestaltung unseriös findet.

Der Player den ich habe kostet glaube ich normal 30 Euro und ich habe eine 2-Jahres Lizenz kostenlos bekommen. Wobei ich im Jahr davor schon eine Vorversion mit 1-Jahres Lizenz ebenso kostenlos bekam. Man muss nur halt immer bei diesen Aktionsseiten mal schauen. 

Ich habe auf die Art schon Magix Samplitude kostenlos abgegriffen und das kostet in der Version 250 Euro oder so. Oder ACDSee Pro für 90 Euro, ebenso kostenlos. Und jede Menge anderer sonst kostenpflichtiger Software. Erste Anlaufstelle ist da einmal im Jahr etwa der Chip Adventskalender.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieso 1000 Euro? Der DVDFab BR Ripper kostet "Normalpreis" 65 Euro. Und ist, wie gesagt, oft in Aktionen erheblich günstiger zu kriegen.
> 
> 1770 Dollar ist doch denke ich das Komplettprogramm der Firma mit wohl aller Software die sie haben + Lifetime Updates zum Normalpreis. Das prangert Loosa ja an, da das Paket 260 Dollar kostet und er diese Art der Preisgestaltung unseriös findet.



Alles klar, dann hatte ich da wohl etwas falsch verstanden und entschuldige mich. 65 € für ein Top Programm ist mehr als Okey, wenn es dann Legal ist, also ich höre hier China, hihi.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann hatte ich da wohl etwas falsch verstanden und entschuldige mich. 65 € für ein Top Programm ist mehr als Okey, wenn es dann Legal ist, also ich höre hier China, hihi.



In China und den meisten anderen Ländern, auch deutschsprachigen, ist das Programm ja legal ... ^^
Aber auch hierzulande wurde noch niemand verknackt, wenn er sich von seinen Filmen kopien gemacht hat, auch wenn es strenggenommen verboten ist. Nur der Verkauf solcher Software direkt hier im Land ist halt untersagt. 

Meiner Ansicht nach übrigens ein völlig veraltetes Gesetz, da ich meine Filme, egal ob DVD oder BR gerne etwa auf Tablet sehen will und mir dieses Recht auch nicht nehmen lasse. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist jedoch das Rippen, der Kopierschutz verhindert nämlich selbst das Streamen von PC auf Tablet.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Stimmt. Beim Umwandeln muss der Rechner ja noch einen Schritt _mehr_ machen, als nur die berechneten Spielepixel zu encoden. Das Filmsignal muss erst dekodiert werden, bevor es dann neu kodiert werden kann.


 Wenn überhaupt, dann wären es gleichviele Schritte, denn bei ner Disc muss wiederum kein 3D-Bild berechnet Pixel für Pixel berechnet werden, sondern maximal das Signal entpackt werden.  Und der eine Schritt ist eben viel weniger aufwendig als ein komplettes 3D-Bild zu berechnen - oder was glaubst du sonst, warum für das Betrachten eines UHD-Filmes auch eine IGP reicht?  



> Anscheinend ist NVENC aber tatsächlich ein dedizierter Bereich auf der Grafikkarte. Das sollte auf die Leistung der Spielegrafik also überhaupt keinen Einfluss haben.


 Das wäre ne gute Sache.


Und wegen der Preise: bei vielen Programmen gibt es auch Lizenzen für Profis, die das kommerziell nutzen wollen. Das kann dann viel teurer als die Version sein, die man nur privat nutzen darf. Dafür gibt es dann oft auch Zusatzfunktionen und/oder besonderen Support.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In China und den meisten anderen Ländern, auch deutschsprachigen, ist das Programm ja legal ... ^^
> Aber auch hierzulande wurde noch niemand verknackt, wenn er sich von seinen Filmen kopien gemacht hat, auch wenn es strenggenommen verboten ist. Nur der Verkauf solcher Software direkt hier im Land ist halt untersagt.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach übrigens ein völlig veraltetes Gesetz, da ich meine Filme, egal ob DVD oder BR gerne etwa auf Tablet sehen will und mir dieses Recht auch nicht nehmen lasse. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist jedoch das Rippen, der Kopierschutz verhindert nämlich selbst das Streamen von PC auf Tablet.



Aaaah, jetzt weiß ich was es für ein Programm ist. Ich bin aus der DvD Crack Szene schon lange raus, aber ich weiß jetzt über was gesprochen wird. Sehe ich das richtig?
Also auch ein Progi um DvDs zu, sagen wir mal interpretieren?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Aaaah, jetzt weiß ich was es für ein Programm ist. Ich bin aus der DvD Crack Szene schon lange raus, aber ich weiß jetzt über was gesprochen wird. Sehe ich das richtig?
> Also auch ein Progi um DvDs zu, sagen wir mal interpretieren?



Äh, ja, genau darüber reden wir die ganze Zeit ... DVD und BR und ja nach Programm oder Version von DVDFab auch UHD BR.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äh, ja, genau darüber reden wir die ganze Zeit ... DVD und BR und ja nach Programm oder Version von DVDFab auch UHD BR.



Also ein Programm um Original DvDs Blue's zu rippen, oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ein Programm um Original DvDs Blue's zu rippen, oder?



Jupp.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jupp.


Ehrlich jetzt?  Und das findet unser @Rabowke so dolle. Na dann! Der Schlingel.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt?  Und das findet unser @Rabowke so dolle. Na dann! Der Schlingel.



Weil die meisten Ripper ziemlich mies sind, DVDFab funktioniert da einfach besser als die meisten Alternativen. 
Und wie ich schon anführte, ist halt lästig, wenn man einen Film gekauft hat aber in der heutigen Zeit nicht überall abspielen kann, vor allem auch wegen dem Kopierschutz, dann bleibt halt nichts anders als den zu Rippen.


----------



## Batze (14. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Ripper ziemlich mies sind, DVDFab funktioniert da einfach besser als die meisten Alternativen.
> Und wie ich schon anführte, ist halt lästig, wenn man einen Film gekauft hat aber in der heutigen Zeit nicht überall abspielen kann, vor allem auch wegen dem Kopierschutz, dann bleibt halt nichts anders als den zu Rippen.



Ganz ehrlich. Um solche (illegale Rip Programme, was anderes ist es ja wohl nicht) Programme wurde hier immer ein sehr Großer Bogen gemacht. Jetzt kommt sogar ein Mod hier an und wirbt dafür. Sehr sehr zwiespältig.

Was soll man denn davon halten?

@Rabowke sollte das mal aus eigenen Gunsten sehr schnell hier zumachen. Könnte ihm sonst zu eigenen Lasten mal gelegt werden, so als Mod.

Nicht das wir alle Unschuldig sind und noch nie in dieser Art was gemacht haben, aber als Ober Mod das noch zu bewerben ist nicht so pralle.
Da hat er sich mal selbst in die Nesseln gesetzt, hihi.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Um solche (illegale Rip Programme, was anderes ist es ja wohl nicht) Programme wurde hier immer ein sehr Großer Bogen gemacht. Jetzt kommt sogar ein Mod hier an und wirbt dafür. Sehr sehr zwiespältig.
> 
> Was soll man denn davon halten?
> 
> ...


... entschuldige bitte, warum genau? 

Ich besitze die UHD BR Scheiben *im Original*, allerdings habe ich aus optischen und akkustischen Gründen kein BR-Player (mehr!) im Wohnzimmer zu stehen sondern ein NAS mit knapp 20TB Speicher, hier landen die Filme auf dem NAS. Selbstverständlich ist das Programm als solches legal und wird auch in div. Magazinen, u.a. c't, vorgestellt.

Ich hab z.B. auch die Feuerwehrmann Sam DVDs meines Sohnes, die er von seiner Tante bekommen hat, als .mkv  gespeichert, damit ich diese aufs iPad ziehen und dort mit VLC anschauen kann.

DVD einlegen, Profil auswählen, Kapitel und Sprachen ... fertig. Rennt mit 2-pass encodung und CUDA mit knapp 150fps. 

Also nein, ich hab mich weder in die Nesseln gesetzt noch habe ich sonst was 'verbotenes' getan, schau mal: ich hab sogar einen Usenet & VPN Account!!!11eins  

MakeMKV, das Programm wurde weiter oben genannt, habe ich auch ... kA ob das noch läuft, weil der Beta-Key immer nur ein paar Wochen gilt. Der Entwickler des Programmes, ein Deutscher, hat es geschafft den Kopierschutz von UHDs zu umgehen und erlaubt das 'rippen' besagter Scheiben. Das Programm ist trotzdem legal ... die Benutzung, in Hinblick auf das Recht zur Privatkopie, sicherlich Grauzone. Das Recht für eine Privatkopie steht dir zu, wenn man hierfür keine hohen (!) technischen Hürden umgehen muss. 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob das Einlegen einer BR und das Knopf drücken eine technische Hürde ist oder nicht und selbst wenn, wenn du das original Medium vorweisen kannst, dürfte niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand das auch nur ansatzweise und ernsthaft verfolgen.

... so funktioniert seit der v10 auch DVDFab, ich glaube die nutzen die gleiche Lücke der BR UHD Verschlüsselung und bieten ein 'rippen' on-the-fly an.


----------



## InstantBurn (17. Januar 2019)

Ähm Hallo....ich nochmal ... xD 

Falls es hier noch um mein komisches Problem geht würde ich gern ein Update posten ^^

Habe jetzt alle Treiber aktualisiert. Sprich intel Chipsatz, Mobo , Graka. 
Afterburner runter geladen und mal beobachtet beim zocken.

Mir ist nun folgendes aufgefallen (wobei ich keine Referenz habe wie das normalerweise aussehen muss) : 

Wenn ich nichts offen habe also die Graka nicht gebraucht wird liegt die GPU Clock bei 139Mhz und die Mem Clock bei 405 Mhz.
Beim starten des Spiels und die Graka anfängt zu arbeiten geht die GPU Clock hoch auf ~1850Mhz und die Mem Clock auf 5005 Mhz.
Immer wenn ich diese FPS spikes habe, fährt die Graka kurz runter auf  GPU Clock 189Mhz und Mem Clock 405Mhz.
Sollte das nicht konstant bleiben ? 
PS: Seit ich Win10 neu aufgezogen habe, habe ich mega lange Ladezeiten ....


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2019)

InstantBurn schrieb:


> Ähm Hallo....ich nochmal ... xD
> 
> Falls es hier noch um mein komisches Problem geht würde ich gern ein Update posten ^^
> 
> ...


 Also, möglicherweise stimmt was mit der SSD/Festplatte nicht, es kann aber auch ein Problem beim Netzteil sein - kannst Du da ein anderes testweise besorgen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, möglicherweise stimmt was mit der SSD/Festplatte nicht, es kann aber auch ein Problem beim Netzteil sein - kannst Du da ein anderes testweise besorgen?


Wenn die Geräte runtertakten kann es doch eigentlich nicht an der SSD liegen. Da stimmt mit dem Power-Governor nicht.
In der Hoffnung es nicht überlesen zu haben, ist das Gerät in den Energiespareinstellungen auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2019)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Wenn die Geräte runtertakten kann es doch eigentlich nicht an der SSD liegen. Da stimmt mit dem Power-Governor nicht.


 mein Gedanke war eher ein Hardwareproblem, durch dass das System kurzzeitig Power verliert, also kein Softwaefehler verursachendes Problem. 



> In der Hoffnung es nicht überlesen zu haben, ist das Gerät in den Energiespareinstellungen auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt?


 wobei das bei einem Desktop-PC an sich nicht nötig sein darf, dass man das erst aktivieren muss ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mein Gedanke war eher ein Hardwareproblem, durch dass das System kurzzeitig Power verliert, also kein Softwaefehler verursachendes Problem.
> 
> wobei das bei einem Desktop-PC an sich nicht nötig sein darf, dass man das erst aktivieren muss ^^


Da kennst du Windows schlecht 
Man könnte auch mal die Energieoptionen im BIOS/UEFI checken, bzw. prinzipiell die BIOS-Version prüfen. Dazu wäre noch spannend was passiert wenn man den Boost mal deaktiviert. 
Wie sind die Temps beim daddeln?


----------



## InstantBurn (20. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab noch n altes Netzteil hier aber ich glaube die Power reicht dafür nicht aus =/
Auf Höchstleistung steht alles. 
Habe auch bemerkt das die Grafik ziemlich lange zum laden braucht... X_x

Das mit dem BIOS mach ich gleich mal und die Temp beim daddeln ist jetzt immo bei konstant 73°C läuft aber auch schon ca 3h.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2019)

InstantBurn schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch n altes Netzteil hier aber ich glaube die Power reicht dafür nicht aus =/


 und was genau hast du da für eines? An sich sollte jedes reichen, das auch die passenden PCIe-Stecker hat. Und das "schlimmste", was passieren kann, wäre, dass der PC ausgeht.


----------

